# Happy Birthday Mr. Snip!!



## buckytom (Jan 27, 2013)

i caught a reference to this in yesterday's dinner thread, so happy birthday to snip's hubby, mr. snip.

hope you, the mrs., and your family have a great day.


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh Happy Birthday Mr Snip !!

Hope she feeds you well today .. have a great birthday !!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 27, 2013)

Have a great birthday, DH of Snip!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 27, 2013)

I'me  sure you'll have a good birthday.  You've got a really nice wife!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday Mr. Snip!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 27, 2013)

Have a fabulous birthday Mr Snip


----------

